# Xcode très très lourd



## supergrec (7 Avril 2011)

Bonjour,

Je vien d'installer Xcode 4.

Tout marche très bien mais le seul problème et la quantité d'espace disque qu'il me prend.

Avant de l'installer mon disque disposé de 84 Go, âpres installation il me reste 70 Go.

Es ce normal ? car dans l'app store y annonce 4 Go  et non 14 Go.

Merci d'avance pour vos réponse.


----------



## ntx (7 Avril 2011)

Fais le ménage dans la doc et les SDK que tu n'utilises pas.


----------------------
Note du modérateur (ici Aliboron) : 
Il est ici question de XCode, logiciel de développement sur Mac. Donc, comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications" ou/et la table d'orientation, on déménage vers "Développement sur Mac", là où sont les spécialistes. Et hop !!!


----------

